# 20WK SCAN UPDATE!!!! Updated with previous scan photos for comparison



## Buttercup_Way

Hello,

So today I had my scan, nerve racking and exciting! Baby is doing very well!! Have 2 little girls at home and just wondering what your thoughts are on gender?!

Whilst in the scan I was adamant it was another girl as the skull looked rounded like my other 2 but guesses very welcome. 

Thank you in advance! Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5461.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 41


----------



## ikaria

I'm guessing this will be your third :pink:!


----------



## Angel17

No experts By a long shot but girly as have one of each and now oregnant with 3rd so have look at lots of nubs lol and at 12 weeks that doesn't look like it will rise to be a boy but again it's not 100%! Congrats on baby!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess.


----------



## Wish85

Looks girl to me Buttercup


----------



## 6lilpigs

No nub clues showing for me but gonna have a guess of girl from head shape :)


----------



## SummerMother

Girl from skull as well


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girl


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Thank you everyone for the guesses! 
Ive been googling like mad at different gender suggestions for different scan images! All so far on here have stated my bubba looks girly so I thought it might be interesting to upload my 2 previous 12 week scans (both girls) to see if there are any differences at all.
I honestly don't mind a boy or girl with this pregnancy but I know how much my OH is hoping that maybe, this time, it might be a boy. What do you ladies think? Am I expecting my third little girl - I'm leaning more that way than boy if I'm honest!
1st and 2nd both girls - last one is this pregnancy...Hope they are attached!

Thank you in advance for any further replies! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5716.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11









IMG_5722.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0009 (2).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kirstybumx3

I guess girl


----------



## Wish85

I still think girl xx


----------



## x Zaly x

Guessing girl as well x


----------



## mara16jade

Any update? :)


----------



## Buttercup_Way

mara16jade said:


> Any update? :)

Not yet I'm afraid. Scan next Wednesday, 15th! So far every single guess has been girl so im pretty convinced the scan will just confirm that :flower:
Will update after my scan just so you all know.
Thank you for asking! Time is dragging but I can't wait x


----------



## Treedec

Girl guess


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Hello Everyone... 

Had my scan this afternoon - You wont believe it! After every single girl guess...

ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am beyond shocked, so excited and I cannot believe it!!!! 

Yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bobbillina

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Wow congrats!


----------



## Wish85

Never been happier to be wrong Buttercup! Little man had us all fooled :haha:
Congratulations again xx


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I am late. I would have said boy based on the skull in the last picture. Congratulations


----------

